# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  prevodenje

## bertha

Nudim svoje usluge prevodenja i inih stvari vezano za njemacki, talijanski i engleski jezik. inace radim godinama kao turisticki vodic, tako da bilo sta da triba za jezike javite. u obzir dolaze i spanjolski i francuski, te portugalski... (iman veze okolo   :Grin:  )

----------


## Asha

i ja također nudim usluge prevođenja sviiiih jezika!!!
ukoliko nekome zatreba, slobodno mi se obratite  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

samo da razjasnim
ovdje se radi o volonterskom prevođenju za potrebe udruge

----------


## Puella

Odlican je google translation, da li vam on moze bar malo pomoci ?

----------

